# Anyone deal with Asurion Before? Does the phone come pre-activated?



## kman79 (Jun 11, 2011)

My Bionic got stolen about a week ago.

Started a claim with Asurion but did not finish it, due to some concerns. I'd like to sell the phone, but with all the issues regarding activation when the Bionic was released, I was just wondering if the person buying the phone will have any issues activating the phone? My assumption is, the phone is not activated, and the SIM card is not activated. How can I be sure the phone can easily be activated by the buyer whether or not he's coming from another 4G LTE phone (can he just insert his current 4G SIM in the phone and have it work?) or if he's coming from a Non-SIM Phone?

Any help with this is greatly appreciated, thanks.


----------



## SP120K (Oct 4, 2011)

Sorry to hear your phone was stolen, that's horrible. I wouldn't think Assurion could issue the VZW sim, you might have to bring the new phone in to a retail shop.

DROID Bionic~[D3]BLURR3D beta


----------



## ATXGurl (Jul 27, 2011)

kman79 said:


> My Bionic got stolen about a week ago.
> 
> Started a claim with Asurion but did not finish it, due to some concerns. I'd like to sell the phone, but with all the issues regarding activation when the Bionic was released, I was just wondering if the person buying the phone will have any issues activating the phone? My assumption is, the phone is not activated, and the SIM card is not activated. How can I be sure the phone can easily be activated by the buyer whether or not he's coming from another 4G LTE phone (can he just insert his current 4G SIM in the phone and have it work?) or if he's coming from a Non-SIM Phone?
> 
> Any help with this is greatly appreciated, thanks.


I use Asurion each time I sell my phone...

It costs $100 but you get a completely brand new device in a sealed box. The SIM is also sealed. All the require you send back is the phone, no accessories. LOL

So, I keep the MicroSD from the original, the battery, and the charger... Sell it with the brand new phone.

In the end, I get a higher premium for the phone since its sealed and I can up the price bc of the extras I include.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Sensatti (Jun 6, 2011)

Asurion most certainly does not always send you a brand new phone sealed. The only way to insure that is to have an emergency claim processed in the store where they have to no choice but to give you a new one as they don't keep used or clnrs in store anymore except for select models. Since the Bionic is only a little over a month old, it's likely you would get a brand new one but never assume that to be the case.


----------



## ATXGurl (Jul 27, 2011)

sensatti said:


> Asurion most certainly does not always send you a brand new phone sealed. The only way to insure that is to have an emergency claim processed in the store where they have to no choice but to give you a new one as they don't keep used or clnrs in store anymore except for select models. Since the Bionic is only a little over a month old, it's likely you would get a brand new one but never assume that to be the case.


Well I have done Asurion at least 6 times and many times with phones which had Refurbs available by VZW. They only give brand new phones.


----------



## kman79 (Jun 11, 2011)

mwep said:


> I use Asurion each time I sell my phone...
> 
> It costs $100 but you get a completely brand new device in a sealed box. The SIM is also sealed. All the require you send back is the phone, no accessories. LOL
> 
> ...


I appreciate the replies.

Just received my replacement Bionic, the SIM card is still attached to the credit size card; Is the SIM attached to my number already, or can the buyer when I sell the phone use the SIM and activate with their number?

Essentially, will the buyer have to purchase/ask for a new SIM from verizon or can they use the one that is included with the replacement phone?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## mzimand (Jun 6, 2011)

mwep said:


> I use Asurion each time I sell my phone...
> 
> It costs $100 but you get a completely brand new device in a sealed box. The SIM is also sealed. All the require you send back is the phone, no accessories. LOL
> 
> ...


So each time you want to sell your phone you report it a stolen to Asurion and have them replace it? I read below you have done this 6 times. Isn't that insurance fraud? If you have done this 6 times that is over $3000 worth of fraud which is considered grand theft in most states.


----------



## ATXGurl (Jul 27, 2011)

mzimand said:


> So each time you want to sell your phone you report it a stolen to Asurion and have them replace it? I read below you have done this 6 times. Isn't that insurance fraud? If you have done this 6 times that is over $3000 worth of fraud which is considered grand theft in most states.


LOL they cover more than just a lost phone such as broken screen, water damage, or any other physical damage.

Needless to say, my phones suffer physical damage as I have a very physical job.

So to answer your question, no its not insurance fraud as I never claimed they were stolen and always had signs for physical damage.

And when I return the damage phone in their mailer it always is as it was claimed.


----------

